# Please HELP re Fleet Phospho soda



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Could anyone tell me if this prep causes a lot of pain and how long it takes to work. Generally when I do have bm's it hurts a lot because it's from using laxatives ... does this irritate too?I have a lot of pain all the time because I have been taking irritant laxatives which no longer work and have really destroyed my colon, so it would really help to kind of know what to expect when taking this prep.I've also had bad experience using other saline laxatives because the water collects in my colon, blows me up like crazy but doesn't come out.







Has that happened to anyone?Any tips, or advise would really help. I'm kinda real scared and in quite a bit of pain.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

The preparation should give you diarrhea and if you have irritating BMs this will likely be the same. I am not sure. You might want to coat your external anal area with A+D Ointment. It is for babies and found in that part of a drug store. It is very soothing and may help you out in general.I have had a regular Fleet enema stay inside me without coming out fully probably because of medication I am on which slows down everything. I abused Fleet enemas for years but my Doctor said enema abuse would not cause retaining the enema. I never used oral laxatives.I was not cleaned out with only the Fleet Phospho Soda and the colonoscopy could not be performed because of this. From what others have posted I should have been given laxatives with this and gone on a liquid diet for two days before the preparation began!!! The diarrhea at the end of the preparation should have been clear and it was brown. It needs to be clear.I suggest you go on a liquid diet two or more days before the exam. I donï¿½t know how your body will react to the Fleet Phospho and all that water. Iï¿½m not sure what to tell you. I hope someone can give you advice. This has nothing to do with a colonoscopy. I have a prescription for Miralax and it works well for me. It can be used forever and is not addicting. It is mixed with water and is tasteless. It generally takes a few days before it works. It is a laxative that absorbs the water you mix with it and the water is not reabsorbed by your body. It stays with your feces to form bulk. It works so well for me that I can not use the full dose cause it produces too much diarrhea. Yet some people who are constipated say this does not help them. It might help you, ask your Doctor about using it.I wish I could help you!!







Vikee


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Thanks Vikee,I guess the fleet phospha soda will cause a lot of problems due to my senstivity.I have tried Miralax however because the muscles in my colon don't function properly, the water continued building in my colon and was not able to come out. I eventually had to have a colonic to force it out.I don't believe Miralax is for people whose colon muscles do not work, probably just good for constipation


----------

